# Critter Nation Double Unit on Sale!



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

The DCN is on sale on Amazon for $199.74 with free shipping! I just ordered mine... This will be my second cage so now my males and females can each get their own DCN.  Here's a direct link to the page.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Single is on sale too. Oh why does the canadian dollar have to suck so much right now


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Ugh, why does it have to be rent week 

Hopefully I can catch it the next time it goes on sale.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh man, if only I had the money..

I don't plan to have more than 3-4 ratties so a single level is plenty for me, but I'd still love to have all of that extra space for them.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

This seems to be the theme today lol


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

That's awesome. If I didn't already have a Critter Nation, I'd jump on that.

This type of sale is exactly why I had to give unfortunate feedback to someone rehoming three rats. She listed the rats plus a DCN plus a starter cage plus various rat accoutrements. She was asking for $400. I could see what she was doing. She was trying to get back all the money she spent on the rats. I told her that a patient person can find a DCN for $200. I also told her that a prospective rat owner would balk at the high upfront cost and that a rat veteran wouldn't need to buy all that stuff. 

She eventually relisted the rats and their home for $250, which is much more manageable. No idea if she succeeded. It's still kind of high for a used cage, but if it's still in great shape, then why not?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Someone on here a year or so ago gave me great advice on this.. They said to register on camelcamelcamel and it would send me notifications about the DCN and when it went on sale below a certain price on Amazon. The site just asks for the item name and your email address and desired price. Sure enough, it emails me whenever it goes below $215, the price I set last year. It's a good thing to do if you're in the market but can't afford it this time. Amazon changes their prices all the time. 

The CN is also on sale, but is only ~$60 less than the DCN, so IMO, I wouldn't want to spend that on a CN when I could get twice the cage for a little more  

I just ordered my metal bass pans... Which makes using the DCN a LOT more expensive :/ My total for 2 "top" pans with an extra 1/2" tall in stainless steel was $103 before shipping.. I hate it, but I hate using fleece more, so it'll be worth it in the long run. 

Kuideous- I know what you mean. Unless someone was selling it with the metal pans, I wouldn't pay $200 for a used DCN. Considering that the pans add an extra $100 at least to the value, I'd think that was worth it. Most DCNs go for about $100 used without metal pans. I also know that this means I won't get my money back if I do get out of rats at some point.... I have heard that DCNs make great chicken cages for what its worth and I do like eggs.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Something I forgot to add... I often ask for amazon gift cards for my birthday, christmas, etc. I then save them up for big ticket items like this... Last time, I bought a thermostat for my reptiles.. Something tha normally sells for $399 (it runs 4 different probe channels and can do heat, cooling, humidity, etc. all to .5 degree accuracy). I had about $200 in gift cards, so I got it for a lot less. 

This time around, I had $80 in amazon gift cards, so I got my DCN for $119  Granted, I added some extra rat stuff to the order, but it was nice to be able to apply those gift cards. 

So if you're pining for a DCN, I'd sign up for notifications on camelcamelcamel and start asking for giftcards so you don't have to pay for all of it yourself.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

artgecko said:


> Something I forgot to add... I often ask for amazon gift cards for my birthday, christmas, etc. I then save them up for big ticket items like this... Last time, I bought a thermostat for my reptiles.. Something tha normally sells for $399 (it runs 4 different probe channels and can do heat, cooling, humidity, etc. all to .5 degree accuracy). I had about $200 in gift cards, so I got it for a lot less.
> 
> This time around, I had $80 in amazon gift cards, so I got my DCN for $119  Granted, I added some extra rat stuff to the order, but it was nice to be able to apply those gift cards.
> 
> So if you're pining for a DCN, I'd sign up for notifications on camelcamelcamel and start asking for giftcards so you don't have to pay for all of it yourself.


Wow, thanks for the info. I had a similar website I used a few years back (to track Amazon prices) but I couldn't remember what it was called.

Hopefully we'll all get lucky and the DCN will go on sale for $180 or under soon.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

oowww I wish I could get it here!! I have tried so many times but it is imposible. So jealous of you all who has one. :anguished:


----------

